# Texas Boys



## Smackdaddy53

You guys out there?!?


----------



## POCtied

yup


----------



## sjrobin

How has the sight fishing been in San Antonio Bay so far this fall/winter Smack? Not good lately for me north of POC. Hope your having fun fishing the tunnel Maverick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> How has the sight fishing been in San Antonio Bay so far this fall/winter Smack? Not good lately for me north of POC. Hope your having fun fishing the tunnel Maverick.


I have been wading every trip since around mid October. My other boat was having the motor rebuilt and I just got the Maverick a few weeks ago. I have been rigging it the way I want and getting a new platform and a better prop for it so I have not fished it yet, just ran it some.
POCtied do you live in Port O'Connor? If you pole I am sure we have crossed paths at some point.


----------



## WillW

Word


----------



## TGlidden

SJ, December has been great up till the last big front from Rockport to POC, haven't been out lately with the holidays. Looks like a break in the weather is coming in the next couple days. Smack, I fish the POC area a lot, I'm sure I've seen you at some point.


----------



## texasag07

Here


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Just checking for a pulse, I knew there were a few homebrews on here.
I have been poling around the middle coast for about 6 years and don't really see many guys poling around but cross paths with a few now and then. One day my buddy and I ran from Port O' Connor over to the Green's and Cotton's Bayou area and saw a solo angler running southeast in a little skiff that looked like a Gladesman with a tiller 25 and BSd with him and he had run all the way from Matagorda and was camping on the island and fishing his way south over a few days. Pretty cool. I am always exploring new areas and it is such a blast to get off the beaten path and fish new areas.


----------



## sjrobin

TGlidden said:


> SJ, December has been great up till the last big front from Rockport to POC, haven't been out lately with the holidays. Looks like a break in the weather is coming in the next couple days. Smack, I fish the POC area a lot, I'm sure I've seen you at some point.


Good to know someone has the reds figured out this fall. I just can't seem to get a good day. Of course the whipray can move in very shallow water. Is it a tunnel?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> Good to know someone has the reds figured out this fall. I just can't seem to get a good day. Of course the whipray can move in very shallow water. Is it a tunnel?


Do you fish solo a lot? There are lots of days when I can't find anyone to fish with me because I am off a lot during the week.


----------



## Roninrus1

Here! Trying to keep from getting blown away.
Between wind and runoff weather has been a pain.


----------



## WillW

You should take us all fishing


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WillW said:


> You should take us all fishing


I don't think my boat will handle more than two or three people man!


----------



## sjrobin

In an act of sheer desperation, and after consuming some fermentables last night, I will be launching the skiff about 11 AM this morning. Will let you Texas guys know how it pans out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Get it!


----------



## sjrobin

Good water level and spots of clear water in West Galveston Bay this pm. High overcast and a few very spooky reds and a dozen or so sheepshead all moving out of casting range or laid up. Resulted in zero shots. Did not look in Greens Lake marsh. No red fish pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have never fished Galvatraz, I have fished Biloxi down to Sabine and East Matagorda down to Brownsville. I guess I need to change that one day. 
Wading East Matagorda Bay Tuesday and Wednesday. I am packed up tonight and departing as soon as I get home from work tomorrow. Big trout time!


----------



## POCtied

not in POC full time, just have a little spot down there and keep the bay boat hanging. Hopefully will be poling soon with my first tps if things work out next week, I'll be the guy that looks like he doesn't know what he is doing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

POCtied said:


> not in POC full time, just have a little spot down there and keep the bay boat hanging. Hopefully will be poling soon with my first tps if things work out next week, I'll be the guy that looks like he doesn't know what he is doing.


You will get the hang of it quickly! There are lots of great areas to explore.


----------



## EdK13

sjrobin said:


> Good water level and spots of clear water in West Galveston Bay this pm. High overcast and a few very spooky reds and a dozen or so sheepshead all moving out of casting range or laid up. Resulted in zero shots. Did not look in Greens Lake marsh. No red fish pics.


Bet it was nice getting out!


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have never fished Galvatraz, I have fished Biloxi down to Sabine and East Matagorda down to Brownsville. I guess I need to change that one day.
> Wading East Matagorda Bay Tuesday and Wednesday. I am packed up tonight and departing as soon as I get home from work tomorrow. Big trout time!


Expect you to hang another 30"+ Trout!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> Expect you to hang another 30"+ Trout!


It is a definite possibility!


----------



## sjrobin

Yeah it was ok watching the bird life and seeing a few other boats kicking off 2017 on the water. I think I am still too goal oriented when it comes to this sport. I need to relate more to the people that don't have the opportunity to be on the water more often.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Here. The Whip needs a repower. Waiting to see what the tax man has to say to decide if I'm just going to repower or go for a full refit. 

Made an impromptu trip to Cocodrie last week and fished with a buddy that has a Lostman. Hooked up on 4-5 fish each. Didn't get any monsters to eat, but saw quite a few. Broke off a 35+ at the boat. Spent 16 hours in the truck and covered over 1,000 miles round trip, but I'd go back tomorrow if I got the call.


----------



## backcast

I have been fishing my Mitzi 15 for about ten years now. Usually Greens marsh. Some East Matagorda, POC, and did make run to Greens in West Matagorda once.

Joe

Edit:add Aransas Pass. Really liked East Flats


----------



## Sublime

Here.

After picking my new and completely unrigged skiff up this time last year I brought it home and started slowly working on it. I was also taking care of my dying father after work and on weekends. He died at the end of March and I got to work on the skiff a little more.

THEN I got a new girlfriend around May I guess but kept plugging away at getting the skiff rigged out like I wanted. The first real trip I took in it was the Lydia Ann fly masters tournament in Rockport in October where me and my partner got skunked. I took Joe to east Matagorda and fished high, dirty water and broke off one red at the boat. Took two more trips to the marshes around Freeport. Saw some really nice reds the first trip but they didn't want to play.

I guess what I'm getting to is that I sucked in 2016. Even more than I sucked in 2015. 2017 will be better though, I feel it.

I fish mostly East Matagorda because it is close to me and it used to not suck like it does now and I can't find a redfish there in the winter to save my life. I also make the occasional trip to Port O or Rockport as well.


----------



## POCtied

I wouldn't trade a day fishing for much else, every day on the water is a great day fish or no fish!
Currently up in CO for the snowsport and realize I've been in TX too long, my blood has thinned and it is cold Looking forward to getting home and landing a few fat reds.


----------



## sjrobin

Given the circumstances, you did alright in 2016 Sublime. Call me if you want to fish E Matagorda the next few weeks.


----------



## Sublime

sjrobin said:


> Given the circumstances, you did alright in 2016 Sublime. Call me if you want to fish E Matagorda the next few weeks.



That would be a treat indeed. Will be in Midland this weekend but it is supposed to cold and a blow out anyway.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trout fishing East Matagorda the last two days was humbling. Got home earlier today and just got everything put away. Better luck next trip!


----------



## Sublime

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trout fishing East Matagorda the last two days was humbling. Got home earlier today and just got everything put away. Better luck next trip!



Sorry to hear that. Did you run across any reds?

The biggest trout caught on fly on my old skiff came from East Matagorda on a blistering hot day in June. Go figure. She was in about 12" of water and measured 29".


----------



## sjrobin

I made a trip to E Matagorda Tuesday afternoon and saw ten or so reds and a couple of XL trout along with many sheepshead acting like the spawn is on. 
No shots at the trout. Poled over them in murky water. I put flies in the path of several reds but they acted like they did not see the fly. Same story from a friend that fished the west side that day. They did land one red. Lots of shots no takes and laid up reds. Should of went to super small #6/#8 shrimp patterns.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sublime said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you run across any reds?
> 
> The biggest trout caught on fly on my old skiff came from East Matagorda on a blistering hot day in June. Go figure. She was in about 12" of water and measured 29".


Two rat reds


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I decided my current garage is not adequate for finishing my Gladesmen project, thus I will be selling the place in search of a better garage (my wife seems receptive). I've been running around my house with a hammer and a paintbrush; readying the place for sale. There's been no time for fishing. Come March, I hope to be in a new house with my Gladesmen finished, and then I'll be back out on the West Bay/Freeport complex spooking reds and running into stuff with my boat. See ya there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Whiskey Angler said:


> I decided my current garage is not adequate for finishing my Gladesmen project, thus I will be selling the place in search of a better garage (my wife seems receptive). I've been running around my house with a hammer and a paintbrush; readying the place for sale. There's been no time for fishing. Come March, I hope to be in a new house with my Gladesmen finished, and then I'll be back out on the West Bay/Freeport complex spooking reds and running into stuff with my boat. See ya there!


I need to hook up with one of you that fish that area so I can see what it's like. I have fished everywhere on the Texas coast except the area from Sargent to Sabine. I live about 100 miles from Freeport.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Sabine and EB are fantastic areas for both fly and conventional fishing.


----------



## scissorhands

Here! Mainly fish Galveston West Bay and surrounding marshes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

scissorhands said:


> Here! Mainly fish Galveston West Bay and surrounding marshes.


Good ol' Galvatraz!


----------



## lydenca

Here
I am avid kayak fisherman in the Sabine area but have been looking at getting me a Gheenoe so I can take my wife and friends out to enjoy the marsh areas that I have come to love so much, they refuse to paddle


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Is it already spring here or what?!? Weather like this in mid January is what causes fish freeze kills when an arctic blast sneaks up and drops the temperature 50 degrees in a few hours like it did last week. Buddies of mine reported lots of big trout floating in areas we have been watching them for years.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

ouch...I was worried about that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tx_Whipray said:


> ouch...I was worried about that.


It is sad, I am a big trout fanatic.


----------



## jpipes

I fished Galveston a lot, but have moved on to East Matty. I stroked them under birds near Brown Cedar flats and Bird Island a few weeks ago, all fish were fat, and the red still had shrimp in it's stomach. Crazy weather. 

I'll fish the Rockport area a lot more often in about a year or so, if I get in to a club on St. Charles Bay. I absolutely love it down there. A buddy of mine limited on trout wading Spaulding reef a few days ago, and hooked up with a couple of rat reds...DSL Chicken on a chain.


----------



## sjrobin

I was going to launch the skiff today but reconsidered after the satellite view and high tides.


----------



## coconutgroves

We did have some super high tides in the fall - weather was crap nearly half the time. I had some great days, but also had some tough ones. Shoot, I had really good days and heard from guides who had tough days. It was spotty - that high water just kills the fly fishing unless you have a super skinny skiff and push all the way back. But sometimes they aren't even there when you do.

I am in Austin and travel up and down the coast depending on tide, time of year and water levels. I go into bass mode in a month - spring on the hill country lakes is a great time - lots of whites, hybrids and stripers on the fly. Summer is another lull for me - I usually travel a bit, but come fall, it's all coast baby!


----------



## sjrobin

You nailed it Groves. I had one really good trip this fall as far as numbers go. Going way back on high tides can be very tedious. Pole in for one or two shots then pole out, etc. High tide hunting is tough because the reds tend to scatter and most of them actually suspend off deep edges.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jpipes said:


> I fished Galveston a lot, but have moved on to East Matty. I stroked them under birds near Brown Cedar flats and Bird Island a few weeks ago, all fish were fat, and the red still had shrimp in it's stomach. Crazy weather.
> 
> I'll fish the Rockport area a lot more often in about a year or so, if I get in to a club on St. Charles Bay. I absolutely love it down there. A buddy of mine limited on trout wading Spaulding reef a few days ago, and hooked up with a couple of rat reds...DSL Chicken on a chain.


I know who not to tell where I caught fish or take to my favorite areas! Haha


----------



## jpipes

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know who not to tell where I caught fish or take to my favorite areas! Haha


Note that I said a couple of days ago....the weather sure has turned since then. Plus, it's Rockport, there are no honey holes anymore!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jpipes said:


> Note that I said a couple of days ago....the weather sure has turned since then. Plus, it's Rockport, there are no honey holes anymore!


You know I'm the guy that started the legend of Zephyr Cove right? Just giving you hell. 
With this weather the fish are in a spring pattern for now.


----------



## jsnipes

Just noticed this thread; in HOU and primarily fish Galveston. Been mostly fishing out of my kayak...but buying a house with a garage in next month or so and will be finally have room to buy a boat!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Picking a house is hard, until you have to pick a boat.


----------



## POCtied

Will be in POC all weekend, anybody going to be around?


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Leaving for Cocodrie in about an hour.


----------



## POCtied

Tx_Whip did you sell the Whip and pick up a new sled?

I'll still be fishing from the barge for now


----------



## Tx_Whipray

It's sold pending payment. Supposed to have his current boat sold, and when he gets paid he's coming to get mine. I'm going to Fla next week to sit down with East Cape and go over details and put down deposit. Taking my 10 year old and fishing Mosquito Lagoon next Saturday.


----------



## POCtied

Tx_Whipray said:


> It's sold pending payment. Supposed to have his current boat sold, and when he gets paid he's coming to get mine. I'm going to Fla next week to sit down with East Cape and go over details and put down deposit. Taking my 10 year old and fishing Mosquito Lagoon next Saturday.


That will be a great trip for you two to take, which EC are you going with? I've been drooling over a tunnel Lostmen lately


----------



## Tx_Whipray

That's exactly what I'm doing. The guys I'm going to La with both have them. Pretty awesome boats for our water.


----------



## POCtied

Tx_Whipray said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing.


The jealousy is strong


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Thanks. Now if I could just make up my mind as to whether to do the scooter deck or not.


----------



## POCtied

Tx_Whipray said:


> Thanks. Now if I could just make up my mind as to whether to do the scooter deck or not.


do the tower, skip the scooter deck


----------



## Tx_Whipray

The locking rod storage on the scooter deck is awesome. I stay in motels when I get to the coast. Would be nice not to have to bring all my crap up to the room.


----------



## POCtied

Tx_Whipray said:


> The locking rod storage on the scooter deck is awesome. I stay in motels when I get to the coast. Would be nice not to have to bring all my crap up to the room.


That is not a bad idea


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

With this low tide fishing for reds has been stupid good. Seems like the are everywhere. Been staying pretty close to the dock also (St. Charles, Carlos, Aransas Bays)


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

Well Texas fellow skiff guys,
I am located in Jamaica Beach and all of my poling occurs in West Gal.Bay.We are blessed with new marshes as the bay foundations are improving the eco systems.I still have a few years left if my health holds up to enjoy the new areas.I have been finding a few fish on the North Shore when weather permits and same on the south side marshes.I go with the flies first but sometimes have to change tactics and go with dark side tackle(insurance) when weather,water conditions do not work out for the long rod.I will try to post up some pics later if ya'll want to see some results from my home waters.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## GullsGoneWild

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Well Texas fellow skiff guys,
> I am located in Jamaica Beach and all of my poling occurs in West Gal.Bay.We are blessed with new marshes as the bay foundations are improving the eco systems.I still have a few years left if my health holds up to enjoy the new areas.I have been finding a few fish on the North Shore when weather permits and same on the south side marshes.I go with the flies first but sometimes have to change tactics and go with dark side tackle(insurance) when weather,water conditions do not work out for the long rod.I will try to post up some pics later if ya'll want to see some results from my home waters.
> SKIFFSTIFF


I think I saw you in the marsh on Saturday.... We were in two skiffs. The Sabine Skiffs Versatile(camo) and my Eastcape (ice blue) that we beached around the corner. If that was you, I Apologize. We didn't mean to sneak behind you. Our plan was to work about half of the shoreline but we were spotting fish left and right and couldn't pass them up since you were towards the middle of the pond.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

GullsGoneWild said:


> I think I saw you in the marsh on Saturday.... We were in two skiffs. The Sabine Skiffs Versatile(camo) and my Eastcape (ice blue) that we beached around the corner. If that was you, I Apologize. We didn't mean to sneak behind you. Our plan was to work about half of the shoreline but we were spotting fish left and right and couldn't pass them up since you were towards the middle of the pond.


Yep,
That we me.I had worked over those edge fish but had no takers so by the time ya'll got their I had moved to the middle .Had some shots but with the same results.You guys were curtious and no problem but that knucklehead that motored in behind me spooked the fish that I was seeing out of there.
Did ya'll get any of those reds to eat ? I have had good luck with black crack but nothing seem to work on Saturday.I wanted to go back on Sunday & Monday but it was just to dadgum rough crossing the bay from my house, I stayed on the south side .


----------



## GullsGoneWild

My buddy got one to eat but not me. I hit two fish on the nose and they went berserk. My buddy finally told me I needed to lead them a bit more since it was clear. Yea, I watched that a$$ hat motor right down your line when it looked like he could have trimmed up and hugged the bank. Glad to hear we didn't fudge up your fishing.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

No Way .There is plenty of room back in that marsh for evey one to fish .What fly did your bud use to get that fish ?


----------



## GullsGoneWild

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> No Way .There is plenty of room back in that marsh for evey one to fish .What fly did your bud use to get that fish ?


Its a shrimp imitation that I tied. Tan craft fur for the tail, barred black over orange silly legs (trimmed), ice green chenille and rubber hackle with 1/80oz eyes. It looks awful out of the water but once its wet it looks edible. I'll take a pick this week and send it your way


----------



## not2shabby

Howdy from Corpus Christi. I'm a skiff-less fly fisherman, at the moment. I pole marshes in my kayak and stalk reds with generous skiff-owning friends, when I can. I spend a lot of time between Lighthouse Lakes and Nighthawk/Bird Island.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

View attachment 7098


GullsGoneWild said:


> Its a shrimp imitation that I tied. Tan craft fur for the tail, barred black over orange silly legs (trimmed), ice green chenille and rubber hackle with 1/80oz eyes. It looks awful out of the water but once its wet it looks edible. I'll take a pick this week and send it your way


Sounds similar to the way that I tie my redfish crack.A pic would be great .


----------



## GullsGoneWild

View attachment 7112
View attachment 7111
View attachment 7110
Wet and dry


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

GullsGoneWild said:


> View attachment 7112
> View attachment 7111
> View attachment 7110
> Wet and dry


Yep
That looks like a full meal deal !
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53

not2shabby said:


> Howdy from Corpus Christi. I'm a skiff-less fly fisherman, at the moment. I pole marshes in my kayak and stalk reds with generous skiff-owning friends, when I can. I spend a lot of time between Lighthouse Lakes and Nighthawk/Bird Island.


I was in the same position a few years ago, I actually caught a lot of fish and a lot of good fish off my kayak. I need to drag my boat down there and check the area out soon. I have had my other boat there a few times and really enjoyed it.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I think I'm going to name it Medusa.


----------



## sjrobin

Yeah that fly has a lot going on.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

YEP,
THAT IS THE PERFECT NAME FOR THAT "THING".SORRY FOR THE DOWNLOAD,STILL LEARNING .
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## GullsGoneWild

sjrobin said:


> Yeah that fly has a lot going on.


a lot of good things


----------



## Roger Douglas

Have not been out since Thanksgiving. This Friday looks a little windy, so Saturday it is. I will go somewhere in the Sabine area. Possible scouting/fishing trip to the Sabine Refuge in Louisiana. Need to find new and hopefully clear skinny water.


----------



## Rayreds

View attachment 7657
Rockport is heating up. Had to break out the first reel I started with. Had a 10+ Fish afternoon up to 29". Old reel held up like a champ.


----------



## backcast

Love the custom fighting butt
Joe


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Roger Douglas said:


> Have not been out since Thanksgiving. This Friday looks a little windy, so Saturday it is. I will go somewhere in the Sabine area. Possible scouting/fishing trip to the Sabine Refuge in Louisiana. Need to find new and hopefully clear skinny water.


remind me to not go fishing with you if you are giving up spots easily! Was that you in the aforementioned marsh on sat?


----------



## Roger Douglas

Must have been me. Only saw one other boat with the guy on the platform wearing on a white shirt? I was using my trolling motor.

At 120,000+ acres I think there would be room for one other boat. That was a long haul for my 20hp and in the fog. It may be worth $90 license fee. I just got a day license to check it out.

If my spot off the Neches River returns to normal this year, I will save $90.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Roger Douglas said:


> Must have been me. Only saw one other boat with the guy on the platform wearing on a white shirt? I was using my trolling motor.
> 
> At 120,000+ acres I think there would be room for one other boat. That was a long haul for my 20hp and in the fog. It may be worth $90 license fee. I just got a day license to check it out.
> 
> If my spot off the Neches River returns to normal this year, I will save $90.


I didn't get in till that afternoon but I saw a buddy back there and he said he saw another skiff so I thought that may have been you. There is plenty of room for more boats but that doesn't mean you should let the cat out of the bag. Did yall do any good? We only saw two fish in the four hrs we were there.


----------



## Sublime

I read Roger's post and bought a permit. Now me and 3 other skiffs are coming over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Sublime said:


> I read Roger's post and bought a permit. Now me and 3 other skiffs are coming over in a couple of weeks.


Does that mean you are taking me fishing?


----------



## Roger Douglas

I left around noon. Water was a little off-color, I guess from all the wind we have had lately. I broke off on two reds ( no more braid for me), one red spit the spoon, landed one, and landed two bass. Fat little dudes. Pushed a few other fish that I did not see. I assume more fish will appear as it gets warmer. I will give it another chance in a month or so.

I did not know the refuge was a secret. I do have other secrets that are a lot closer to home.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

It isn't a secret but it doesn't need any additional advertising


----------



## Sublime

GullsGoneWild said:


> Does that mean you are taking me fishing?


Yes, but we are all going to need to crash at your place the night before. Too long of a drive from her for a dawn patrol.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I'm in, PM me the address. Better yet, just post it. I'm sure there will be others. If you need to see my ghetto pass, I'm Port Arthur born and raised. TJ, C/O '88.


----------



## WillW

Tx_Whipray said:


> I'm in, PM me the address. Better yet, just post it. I'm sure there will be others. If you need to see my ghetto pass, I'm Port Arthur born and raised. TJ, C/O '88.


Ghetto for sure. I would t go flying that flag too high


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Roger Douglas said:


> I left around noon. Water was a little off-color, I guess from all the wind we have had lately. I broke off on two reds ( no more braid for me), one red spit the spoon, landed one, and landed two bass. Fat little dudes. Pushed a few other fish that I did not see. I assume more fish will appear as it gets warmer. I will give it another chance in a month or so.
> 
> I did not know the refuge was a secret. I do have other secrets that are a lot closer to home.


I have not broken a fish off in several years...20# Sufix832 with a crazy alberto transition knot to 20# Trilene Clear Big Game mono about 48" long then no-slip loop knot to the lure. I still don't understand why people blame braid for breaking off. If you are tying braid directly to your lure that is why! No stretch... Landed all kinds of huge fish with this setup including an 18# gag grouper and a 47" Jack without issues. I straighten and break hooks, not line.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Sublime said:


> Yes, but we are all going to need to crash at your place the night before. Too long of a drive from her for a dawn patrol.





Tx_Whipray said:


> I'm in, PM me the address. Better yet, just post it. I'm sure there will be others. If you need to see my ghetto pass, I'm Port Arthur born and raised. TJ, C/O '88.


I hope yall don't mind sleeping in the same bed


----------



## Tx_Whipray

WillW said:


> Ghetto for sure. I would t go flying that flag too high


It was a different place back then. I think 6 of my classmates went to Ivy league colleges and a couple others went to Stanford, etc.


----------



## Roger Douglas

I was only using 10 lb fluorocarbon leader. No stretch and probably trying to set the hook a little too hard. One actually was swimming at me and by the time I got the TM off and reeled in the slack there was only about 6 foot of line out. It hit the after burners and POW. Loosened the drag a little after that. I like the 10lb braid, just need to adjust and use longer mono leader (and buy a couple more spoons).


----------



## not2shabby

Maybe it's just that I'm a little more observant these days, but I'm seeing a lot more skiffs this year than ever before. I went out Friday and Saturday - granted the weather was perfect for skinny water fly fishing fun - and saw a handful of HBs, a B2, a NewWater Stilt, and a Chittum Islamorada 18. I can't think of a year when I've seen that many skiffs in a whole season and that was just two days at the Padre Island NS Bird Island ramp.

Has the poling skiff culture officially come to Texas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

not2shabby said:


> Maybe it's just that I'm a little more observant these days, but I'm seeing a lot more skiffs this year than ever before. I went out Friday and Saturday - granted the weather was perfect for skinny water fly fishing fun - and saw a handful of HBs, a B2, a NewWater Stilt, and a Chittum Islamorada 18. I can't think of a year when I've seen that many skiffs in a whole season and that was just two days at the Padre Island NS Bird Island ramp.
> 
> Has the poling skiff culture officially come to Texas?


I have seen a lot more as well in the last year or so. I'd rather see these than tower boats and airboats!


----------



## Sublime

They are definitely gaining popularity but will never be the norm until they make one with 250 HO or 300 Pro XS.


----------



## POCtied

this weekend in POC I saw 4 different HB's, a Copperhead tiller, Cayenne, Stilt, and a couple others I didn't recognize. Definitely more than I had ever seen in one weekend.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

hell, I saw a Gheenoe in Seadrift Friday. A nice one, too. Seafoam green, platform with a back rest, etc. I also passed a Stilt on 185 between Victoria and Seadrift as I was heading home.


----------



## Roger Douglas

A new 300hp cost twice as much a my new Shadowcast 16. I can run about 50 miles on $6 of gas.


----------



## not2shabby

The rapid responses are helping build my theory. So my real question is this: When will we see a custom poling skiff manufacturer in Texas?

Sabine has a niche in aluminum and NewWater has some awesome boats, but they're kind of in a unique category (and price range) of their own. Kevin has his Xisle, but has only made a few (maybe 2??) and is so busy that boat building isn't on his radar right now. 

Is somebody working on this that I'm not aware of? Who's out there building skiffs out of a storage unit hoping to grow into major player in the business? I think there's got to be a growing market for it.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

not2shabby said:


> The rapid responses are helping build my theory. So my real question is this: When will we see a custom poling skiff manufacturer in Texas?
> 
> Sabine has a niche in aluminum and NewWater has some awesome boats, but they're kind of in a unique category (and price range) of their own. Kevin has his Xisle, but has only made a few (maybe 2??) and is so busy that boat building isn't on his radar right now.
> 
> Is somebody working on this that I'm not aware of? Who's out there building skiffs out of a storage unit hoping to grow into major player in the business? I think there's got to be a growing market for it.


Shabby,
Was that you that I saw on Sunday 7:30ish launching from BIBasin? Darker Green Phantom? I was in a Blue East Cape.
BTW-We fished a Mitzi 17' for 10 years mainly out of BIB and when we bought it in '04 we had to drive to FL to pick it up as there were very few skiffs in TX. I see a lot more now than back then but I am still surprised at how many 90K+ Hanies, Majeks, and SCBs are out there but I am glad they mainly stay closer to the channels.
Pablo


----------



## not2shabby

I typically get to fish Fridays and Saturdays. I wasn't out on Sunday. What's your EC? I'm really intrigued by the new EVOx.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

not2shabby said:


> I typically get to fish Fridays and Saturdays. I wasn't out on Sunday. What's your EC? I'm really intrigued by the new EVOx.


I have a Vantage VHP that I got last year and just posted it back for sale on here today. It is an incredible boat as I wanted something that could get me down to the landcut much faster than the Mitzi or my Shallow Sport 18Sport model. It can do pretty well in the chop and is stupid fast but doesn't draft shallow enough for the bulk of my fishing so the likely replacement will be the EvoX and I am talking to Kevin at East Cape about making it a tunnel. Waiting for Harvey to get his new EvoX next month before I fully commit. Harvey is also selling his VHP Vantage to draft thinner but will also sacrifice speed as well. VHP is an awesome Tarpon and deeper water boat and impeccably made but not the perfect model for STX. EvoX or Lostman with a tunnel is better suited for the miles of flats down south.
Pablo


----------



## commtrd

Talking with Kevin at ECC I think he actually gets it about the ecosystem in deep south TX. The time may actually be drawing near when a true skiff manufacturer can actually make a go of it in TX but in spite of some increase in skiffs there is by far still much more emphasis on the big cats with huge outboards as mentioned. Like for every skiff I see, there are about a hundred cats and shallowsports etc. Seems like cost for entry into a TX boat is a 200 hp minimum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

When they do they need to get serious about tunnel hulls and setting them up correctly. Several builders tried making crossover poling/flats boats but a 16'x8' wide or 19' cat is not a poling skiff. I wish Eric Simmons Custom Boats would enter the skiff market.


----------



## not2shabby

Mac, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the Cayenne.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When they do they need to get serious about tunnel hulls and setting them up correctly. Several builders tried making crossover poling/flats boats but a 16'x8' wide or 19' cat is not a poling skiff. I wish Eric Simmons Custom Boats would enter the skiff market.


I think Eric Simmons probably already thinks he already builds a "Texas Skiff" it is just 26' long and runs best with a 350hp. 'skinny' is a relative term...


----------



## commtrd

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When they do they need to get serious about tunnel hulls and setting them up correctly. Several builders tried making crossover poling/flats boats but a 16'x8' wide or 19' cat is not a poling skiff. I wish Eric Simmons Custom Boats would enter the skiff market.


Hmmm intriguing thought. That would definitely put ES at the absolute forefront of progressive boat design in TX. How cool would that be?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pablo Hone6 said:


> I think Eric Simmons probably already thinks he already builds a "Texas Skiff" it is just 26' long and runs best with a 350hp. 'skinny' is a relative term...


Why the hate? He builds nice rigs, fished on a few and drove a Stingray. Very nice wadefishing boats.


----------



## shallow sand

I think they are here to stay and fishing will be increasingly more difficult with pHD level fish. So why am i interested in a new boat when i have a perfectly beat up and abused HPX-T?


----------



## shallow sand

Tx


Tx_Whipray said:


> Here. The Whip needs a repower. Waiting to see what the tax man has to say to decide if I'm just going to repower or go for a full refit.
> 
> Made an impromptu trip to Cocodrie last week and fished with a buddy that has a Lostman. Hooked up on 4-5 fish each. Didn't get any monsters to eat, but saw quite a few. Broke off a 35+ at the boat. Spent 16 hours in the truck and covered over 1,000 miles round trip, but I'd go back tomorrow if I got the call.


Hmm. new to this board as I am considering a new rig. i saw this post and am wondering if your buddy is Henry B?


----------



## shallow sand

I called Kevin at East Cape about a tunnel EVO X but I would be the first and that makes me nervous. I have a 2001 Maverick HPX-T with a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke, Bob's Jack plate and Bob's nose cone for low water pickup. Neg wedges between jack plate and motor. Truly epic set up for ultra shallow but when I am ultra shallow I am usually wading. So I like to get in shallow and get out if I screw up and misjudge water level. Which is most trips. I have pushed more boats out of skinny water than I would like to admit. But some of those times have been epic fishings trips especially in LLM. I am seriously looking at a HB Prof or a Chittum Laguna Madre for increased range for 9 mile hole trips and for better performance in 1-2 chop. 57 y/o so it is now or never.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

shallow sand said:


> I called Kevin at East Cape about a tunnel EVO X but I would be the first and that makes me nervous. I have a 2001 Maverick HPX-T with a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke, Bob's Jack plate and Bob's nose cone for low water pickup. Neg wedges between jack plate and motor. Truly epic set up for ultra shallow but when I am ultra shallow I am usually wading. So I like to get in shallow and get out if I screw up and misjudge water level. Which is most trips. I have pushed more boats out of skinny water than I would like to admit. But some of those times have been epic fishings trips especially in LLM. I am seriously looking at a HB Prof or a Chittum Laguna Madre for increased range for 9 mile hole trips and for better performance in 1-2 chop. 57 y/o so it is now or never.


I spoke to Kevin about it too. He is willing to do it. I don't think the boat needs a full tunnel, just a little bit of one at the back.

oh, and yes, Henry B and Tx_Whipray are buddies. They used to work together (as did I) and still fish together.

Pablo


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why the hate? He builds nice rigs, fished on a few and drove a Stingray. Very nice wadefishing boats.


No hate at all. I just think that even with the redo Eric went right back to building the kinda boats he thinks are right for the TX market (100K SUPER FAST machines). So I can't really see him interested in building something like a poling skiff. They are very nice boats and if I could I would probably have a technical skiff and one of them or something like it for days when I wanted to fish way south with many people aboard and needed to get there in 12 mins.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pablo Hone6 said:


> No hate at all. I just think that even with the redo Eric went right back to building the kinda boats he thinks are right for the TX market (100K SUPER FAST machines). So I can't really see him interested in building something like a poling skiff. They are very nice boats and if I could I would probably have a technical skiff and one of them or something like it for days when I wanted to fish way south with many people aboard and needed to get there in 12 mins.


The "redo" was against his will, he went back to making what he makes best and had to start over from scratch because his dad sold all the molds to Shallowsport. I think he would make a fine poling skiff if he got into the market, that's all I was saying. His fit and finish is up there with Yellowfin and New Water boats. I could never afford one because they would probably be as high as Chittums.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The "redo" was against his will, he went back to making what he makes best and had to start over from scratch because his dad sold all the molds to Shallowsport. I think he would make a fine poling skiff if he got into the market, that's all I was saying. His fit and finish is up there with Yellowfin and New Water boats. I could never afford one because they would probably be as high as Chittums.


Agreed, if he did go into the Poling Skiff market, I am sure he would build a nice one (but you are also probably correct that it would likely be priced like a Chittum or Maverick). Would be interesting indeed. 
I heard a good bit of the story/rumors on his father packing up all the molds and shipping them down south out from under him. Gotta make Thanksgiving dinner kinda uncomfortable. 
I would guess it would be Majek that could be the most solid contender for building a true technical skiff if the wanted to produce a new model. Maybe a significant redo of their Texas Skiff model to make it more poleable (is that a word?) and more of a technical skiff than just a smaller, flat bottom boat. Could be really cool but since so much of their market goes to Extreme and Illusion sales it seems that is (like Eric Simmons) the market on which they are most focused. And I get it, guides and business folks want to be able to put 4 or 5 folks in a boat and run them comfortably down to Baffin quickly and easily. 
Pablo


----------



## Sublime

On the surface you would think someone could make a go of it.

A 60 horse cost way less than a 250 and there is way less glass and resin in a skiff.

Other than that, *everything* about the rigging takes the same labor to complete. Same amount of time to hang a motor, install steering wheel, run wires, mount trim tabs, hatches etc, So in the end I think the Majek's, Haynies, Shallowsports, SCBs, of the world, will choose designs that they can sell more volume of.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

shallow sand said:


> Tx
> 
> 
> Hmm. new to this board as I am considering a new rig. i saw this post and am wondering if your buddy is Henry B?


Yes Sir, as Pablo said HB and I go way back (but not as far back as Pablo and I) and the three of us used to work together. If your Maverick is his old boat, I think we met in Lighthouse once a loooong time ago. I was with H, and I believe you were fishing with your son...I want to say from a scooter.


----------



## shallow sand

Yep. I used to fish from a green 12 ft scooter. And HB's Maverick is still running strong.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Eric only owned a stake in his company. he did not own 100% of it. He sold it pc by pc to his father to help him keep the business afloat. After several years and approx. $3mil his father wanted to retire and asked for his investment back. After 1 year and still no money the old man sold the molds as was his right. It wasn't from under Eric's nose. Eric had the opportunity to buy back/repay his father and chose not to. I guess I'm in the minority and wish he would never even look at a poling skiff. If he cant make money making 100K bay boats I don't think he can survive the skiff market.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> Eric only owned a stake in his company. he did not own 100% of it. He sold it pc by pc to his father to help him keep the business afloat. After several years and approx. $3mil his father wanted to retire and asked for his investment back. After 1 year and still no money the old man sold the molds as was his right. It wasn't from under Eric's nose. Eric had the opportunity to buy back/repay his father and chose not to. I guess I'm in the minority and wish he would never even look at a poling skiff. If he cant make money making 100K bay boats I don't think he can survive the skiff market.


I think it's his (Eric's) level of fit and finish/ rigging that kills him. A small business can't built 100% custom boats that nice and not get behind. These other bay boat builders pump out solid boats with mediocre fit and finish and do not offer the crazy accessories and options he does. Most of these Majeks, Haynies, Shallow Sports etc you see tricked out are not done in house, someone else takes over and does all that where the old SCB shop did it all. I am an aquaintance of Dave from El Pescador and spoke with him some about entering the poling skiff market and it's just not in the cards. I think a lot of these shops are busy enough building their bread and butter boats to really get into the TPS market. I am probably being a hypocrite but I really don't care to see as many skiffs crowding the back lakes as there are bay boats. There's not enough water for that kind of pressure.


----------



## shallow sand

exactly. no more poling skiffs. after i get my new one.


----------



## ActionCliff

Hey guys, I'm in the middle of building a platform for my Hog Island(should be done this week) then will be down in the Corpus area as much as possible this summer. Planning on at least one week a month in June, July, August. Would love to get connected with some of y'all. I need to work on my poling skills, so feel free to use my free labor while you get to fish. I promise to always have a good playlist going as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FWTXCW said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the middle of building a platform for my Hog Island(should be done this week) then will be down in the Corpus area as much as possible this summer. Planning on at least one week a month in June, July, August. Would love to get connected with some of y'all. I need to work on my poling skills, so feel free to use my free labor while you get to fish. I promise to always have a good playlist going as well.


I'm not sure you want to be jamming while sight casting, the fish are spooky enough from being run over all day. I'm sure you can find some buddies to fish with down here.


----------



## ActionCliff

Ha, yeah only so much jamming with a little bluetooth speaker...mostly said that in fun. Grew up down there, so I know the reds are far different than when we're on the Brazos after bass or chunking streamers for Browns.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FWTXCW said:


> Ha, yeah only so much jamming with a little bluetooth speaker...mostly said that in fun. Grew up down there, so I know the reds are far different than when we're on the Brazos after bass or chunking streamers for Browns.


Keep us informed which days, I don't mind being a counterweight while you pole!


----------



## ActionCliff

You got it. I'll be down there June 2-9, then repeat in July and August depending on how the whole working remotely goes. It's my 2017 goal to spend more time out of the office.

My wife swears she wants to pole me around while I fish...I predict she'll be into for about 5 minutes then it's get a suntan and beer time. 

My family's place is over in North Padre, I've got my old wading and kayak spots, but this will open all kinds of opportunity or at least I hope.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

FWTXCW said:


> You got it. I'll be down there June 2-9, then repeat in July and August depending on how the whole working remotely goes. It's my 2017 goal to spend more time out of the office.
> My wife swears she wants to pole me around while I fish...I predict she'll be into for about 5 minutes then it's get a suntan and beer time.
> 
> My family's place is over in North Padre, I've got my old wading and kayak spots, but this will open all kinds of opportunity or at least I hope.


I am boatless while East Cape builds my new rig so I could definitely take you up on the offer. 
I know Baffin and Land cut pretty well. Well enough to find this last Monday. 
PJ


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pablo Hone6 said:


> I am boatless while East Cape builds my new rig so I could definitely take you up on the offer.
> I know Baffin and Land cut pretty well. Well enough to find this last Monday.
> PJ


Beautiful fish! I presume she swam away?


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Beautiful fish! I presume she swam away?


Unfortunately she did not, she kinda gave up right as I got her to the boat and I never could get her revived. I felt horrible but I have had that happen before on some big fish so I boxed her up. 
She was indeed, delicious so she didn't go to waste.


----------



## ActionCliff

Gonna need a longer playlist and a bunch of gas to get down to the landcut with the jet.  
My range is about 20 miles roundtrip and the Hog isn't exactly a speed demon. I know exactly where this is leading...I'll go ahead and make the call, by this time next year I'll have a proper poling skiff so I can make it down to places like that.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

FWTXCW said:


> Gonna need a longer playlist and a bunch of gas to get down to the landcut with the jet.
> My range is about 20 miles roundtrip and the Hog isn't exactly a speed demon. I know exactly where this is leading...I'll go ahead and make the call, by this time next year I'll have a proper poling skiff so I can make it down to places like that.


Couple extra tanks and we are golden! 
Heck, with a jet on a Hog Island we can launch at Bird Island and take the backside shortcuts all the way down. Never touch the Intercoastal til the cut


----------



## Sublime

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Couple extra tanks and we are golden!
> Heck, with a jet on a Hog Island we can launch at Bird Island and take the backside shortcuts all the way down. Never touch the Intercoastal til the cut


This is what I need to learn.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You don't need a jet to run the south shoreline, made that run to land cut from Bird Island in a Maverick HPX-T many times and had no issues.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You don't need a jet to run the south shoreline, made that run to land cut from Bird Island in a Maverick HPX-T many times and had no issues.


Correct, a jet and flat bottom are not "needed". But when I was a kid that was the reason guys ran a Stoner Skiff with a jet so they could hug the island all the way down back when most boats couldn't do it. With most of the good skiffs out today it isn't too tough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I love that area, you can wade, drift and pole all day and barely scratch the surface.


----------



## ActionCliff

That's a great idea, I've never had anything to run it on the southside. Would definitely take some time and distance off.


----------



## not2shabby

There's that one long skinny section across the meadows before Yarborough pass that is a little scary when the tide is low. If you had to come off plane for some reason, you might be poling or walking a long ways before you can jump back up. But I guess it depends how close you want to run to the island. We sure do have some excellent water down that way though. With the speed/efficiency of the jet and being situated on north Padre, you could also check out Shamrock, East Flat, and Nighthawk. You don't have to run 60+ miles to find pretty water and hungry fish!


----------



## commtrd

GullsGoneWild said:


> Eric only owned a stake in his company. he did not own 100% of it. He sold it pc by pc to his father to help him keep the business afloat. After several years and approx. $3mil his father wanted to retire and asked for his investment back. After 1 year and still no money the old man sold the molds as was his right. It wasn't from under Eric's nose. Eric had the opportunity to buy back/repay his father and chose not to. I guess I'm in the minority and wish he would never even look at a poling skiff. If he cant make money making 100K bay boats I don't think he can survive the skiff market.


As usual there are two sides to every story and from what I have heard this is correct. ES always liked running brand new diesel trucks rolling 24s etc. And was not the absolute best businessman so even if it seems barbaric that his dad would do that the fact is that business is business.


----------



## JoshJ

commtrd said:


> As usual there are two sides to every story and from what I have heard this is correct. ES always liked running brand new diesel trucks rolling 24s etc. And was not the absolute best businessman so even if it seems barbaric that his dad would do that the fact is that business is business.


He was like that in High School too, just never out grew it I guess. 

He does nice work as far as fit and finish. There are some rumors of Recons falling apart though. Makes you wonder if that was part of the reason for the sale. There are a lot of guys out there now who bought a boat with a 10 year warranty and now have nothing.

I always thought he could build a nice poling skiff. We will just have to wait and see how round two plays out for him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JoshJ said:


> He was like that in High School too, just never out grew it I guess.
> 
> He does nice work as far as fit and finish. There are some rumors of Recons falling apart though. Makes you wonder if that was part of the reason for the sale. There are a lot of guys out there now who bought a boat with a 10 year warranty and now have nothing.
> 
> I always thought he could build a nice poling skiff. We will just have to wait and see how round two plays out for him.


At least 6 of the first Recon hulls have delaminated and one split and sunk while on the water. Crazy!


----------



## commtrd

Ouch and those boats are expensive too. Anyone can say what they want about HB snobs but one thing for sure the boats stay put together.


----------



## Sublime

commtrd said:


> Ouch and those boats are expensive too. Anyone can say what they want about HB snobs but one thing for sure the boats stay put together.


I saw a nasty looking crack between the cap and transom on an older-ish HB a while back. The owner said he has had it looked at and it is cosmetic and not structural. It still looked bad though. 

There are some incredible forces involved in pushing a Stingray across the water at 70 plus mph with a 300 or more horse motor. I think the problems have been limited to the Recon model, but same concept. If I paid north of $75k for a bay boat, I'd expect it to stay together, especially with all the hype we in Texas had to endure.


----------



## commtrd

Well there are huge structural stresses inherent in loads experienced by boat hulls and especially transoms. Builders know this and [should] then over-build with stringent adherence to superior laminating schedules to ensure longevity. Guys spending near (or over) $100k should expect finest build quality. Not a bunch of hype and delamination.


----------



## Sublime

No doubt. And most boat builders aren't going to build a mold, make the first one and pound the snot out of it for a couple hours to see what, if anything, comes apart. Cash flow is a mother.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sublime said:


> No doubt. And most boat builders aren't going to build a mold, make the first one and pound the snot out of it for a couple hours to see what, if anything, comes apart. Cash flow is a mother.


They should!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I've noticed the prices on used Recons seem to be dropping now that the delaminating issues and warranty issues are coming out. This time last year guys were asking new boat list price for boats with 30-50 hours.


----------



## WillW

Any of you clowns made it out lately?Made it out for a couple hours on Sunday. Spent the day poling a buddy & my soon to be step son to some drum & sheep. The wind made for difficult cast w the fly & no hook ups.


----------



## Roger Douglas

Went Sunday afternoon in Sabine area. Highest wind I have tried to fish in. Every drop of spray blew back on me. It was mostly a recon trip and to just go. All I got was wet. I did make a drift down a canal that was faster than my reel speed.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Havent fished since mothers day. Found a leaky hub seal on the way back to town and now trying to replace it. Will be off the water for another week or so


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Been up to my arse in work. Gone Mon-Fri the past two weeks. Home just long enough to pack clean drawers and swap out dry cleaning. My new co-pilot and all the goodies are sitting in my garage.


----------



## sjrobin

Port Mansfield last week with a friend lure fishing from his Ibis. Gusting to 30 mph for four days but it was still good to get down there. We had a few nice trout and reds each day on soft plastic and top water plugs. It was fun to get out and wade again.


----------



## dbrady784

Fishing in freeport has been fun during the low tides.


----------



## richg99

Any Gheenoe LT25/LT15/LT10 around Texas or Western LA.? I am considering one, but have never even seen one up close. Would truly appreciate a 15-minute trial run. I've owned two prior Gheenoes. thanks richg99


----------



## jpipes

Fishing Galveston Surf on Friday if the surf predictions hold up, and will finally get to put my Vantage in the water on Sunday after 4 months of sitting if the stars align....

Smack, I need to call you to go fish...no excuses.


----------



## ActionCliff

Forgot to circle around and let you guys know how the Hog's first salt trip went...

Had some success around Shamrock...at one point we got on a school of drum and caught a few until some high school goobers in Daddy's boat came burning in, headed straight towards us and burned all the shore lines including the running between our boat and the shore 20 yards away. Incredibly dangerous and the kids were making it a point to be a-holes. Crazy moment of the trip. 
Hopped in with a buddy and ran down the Hole, weird North wind, caught some fish but not a great day. Still always fun to get down there and catch some tailers.

The rest of the trip was spent around Nighthawk, caught some fish, missed a ton as expected when poling the wife around, need to work on her casting. Again, dealt with a couple tower boats that were burning shore looking for schools. I'm sensing there's quite a few down there that have something against poling skiffs. 

Overall, I was really pleased with how the Hog poled and found it to be way easier than I had thought. Headed back down next month as well as August for more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FWTXCW said:


> Forgot to circle around and let you guys know how the Hog's first salt trip went...
> 
> Had some success around Shamrock...at one point we got on a school of drum and caught a few until some high school goobers in Daddy's boat came burning in, headed straight towards us and burned all the shore lines including the running between our boat and the shore 20 yards away. Incredibly dangerous and the kids were making it a point to be a-holes. Crazy moment of the trip.
> Hopped in with a buddy and ran down the Hole, weird North wind, caught some fish but not a great day. Still always fun to get down there and catch some tailers.
> 
> The rest of the trip was spent around Nighthawk, caught some fish, missed a ton as expected when poling the wife around, need to work on her casting. Again, dealt with a couple tower boats that were burning shore looking for schools. I'm sensing there's quite a few down there that have something against poling skiffs.
> 
> Overall, I was really pleased with how the Hog poled and found it to be way easier than I had thought. Headed back down next month as well as August for more.


It's a damn shame too. I wish they'd run over a ball of 80# braid and shut their motor down when they are coralling fish. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Tried to fish with a buddy in Corpus on the 23rd but man, the wind was easily pushing 30 and the water was a couple feet above normal so we just had drinks.

Looking at the conditions around West Bay this weekend don't look much better. Tides are still a couple feet high. I think I'll go bass fishing.


----------



## ActionCliff

Thinking the same...headed back down on Friday for the week, but seeing wind and considering holiday crowds I may not be bringing the boat. Just seems like frustration waiting to happen.


----------



## richg99

You can always wade fish.


----------



## cougmantx

Fished some of the back lakes at Port O Connor last Monday, 19th. Slight wind, crystal clear water, experienced and talented fly fisherman on the bow when not polling and didn't catch squat. Could not have had a nicer day. Saw lot's of Sheephead, a few Flounder, and some rat Redfish. Just didn't really have a shot at any of them. Still, great to be out on such a fine day.


----------



## ActionCliff

Oh, I'll definitely wade around where the boats can't get...can't be down there and not fish. Just don't want to get run over by the holiday crazies.


----------



## Roninrus1

Hang in there Rich. Maybe somebody will come up with a Gheenoe.
Cool thing for us old guys, Tx and LA recognize each other's senior license and we don't have to pay the non-resident fee any more. Put in Johnson Bayou and run down to the lake then back into the marsh. As long as the wind is from the SE direction there is no real open water to have to get beat up on. Just need to learn the marsh now.


----------



## richg99

Thanks, I bought a 1756 Lowe tinny with a jackplate. We'll see how that does for what I want. A lot more stable than my prior Gheenoes.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Roninrus1 said:


> Hang in there Rich. Maybe somebody will come up with a Gheenoe.
> Cool thing for us old guys, Tx and LA recognize each other's senior license and we don't have to pay the non-resident fee any more. Put in Johnson Bayou and run down to the lake then back into the marsh. As long as the wind is from the SE direction there is no real open water to have to get beat up on. Just need to learn the marsh now.


Those be my stomping grounds. Maybe we should team up and harass a few fish together..... I fished all weekend in the SSW wind. launched at the 4way and ran to johnsons. Totally forgot about the ramp at johnsons. DOH!


----------



## RoyD

richg99 said:


> Thanks, I bought a 1756 Lowe tinny with a jackplate. We'll see how that does for what I want. A lot more stable than my prior Gheenoes.


Nice little ride you got there


----------



## richg99

It would be nicer if I could climb into it. One week, then some rehab and I'll be able to play with my new toy.

Ha Ha rich


----------



## RoyD

richg99 said:


> It would be nicer if I could climb into it. One week, then some rehab and I'll be able to play with my new toy.
> 
> Ha Ha rich





richg99 said:


> It would be nicer if I could climb into it. One week, then some rehab and I'll be able to play with my new toy.
> 
> Ha Ha rich


Yes sir I hear ya. 
I'm too dang busy to do anything. Vacation next week tho. Thank goodness


----------



## WillW

Any of y'all fishing the Gordy's Galveston Classic deal? What the hell, I signed up.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

WillW said:


> Any of y'all fishing the Gordy's Galveston Classic deal? What the hell, I signed up.


...$300 is too rich for my blood at present. Looks like a cool tourney. Maybe next year.


----------



## Roninrus1

WillW said:


> Any of y'all fishing the Gordy's Galveston Classic deal? What the hell, I signed up.


Nah, weigh-in and such stuff interferes with my fishing.
If I'm catching fish I ain't leaving unless a storm or dark runs me in.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Mowdy16

Me too!


----------

